# Gold



## uscitizen

I am doing ok I have gold in hand for I think it was $550/American Eagle.  Which is more than bullion oz.


----------



## Mr. H.

That would yield a tidy profit should you decide to relinquish said booty.


----------



## miller

Tidy profits only count when they are taken.  Good luck.  The risk for owning a ridiculous high price of anything is its collapse.  Gold will hit $500 before it hits $1600.  When Bernanke destroys the dollar gold will hit $10,000 but $10,000 will be worth $100 Canadian, Swiss, British, and Euro.

Read delete due to spamming-meister


----------



## miller

Gold closed $1378.8 today, I recommended sale at $1413 on Dec 15, 2010.


----------



## william the wie

Gold, silver and helium are going to be the big movers in the coming decade. Too bad helium is so hard to store it will do the best of the bunch.


----------



## RevBig

I think gold the metal in hand, not a certificate is a superb idea. I don't trust the crooks that is wall st nor do I trust the banks or bankers nor congress(men) and politicians that support the bankers. In the past I made my living with a deck of cards. The last few years of my gambling lifestyle I began cheating (before I became a born again). I ruined a lot of people and finally give it up when I couldn't sleep or look in the mirror. Wall street is just that, and baby the house always wins (if the game is played long enough). When I have money to invest I do it by not renting money, I owe zero, and if I must buy something its land (unimproved with timber if possible), metals, the real stuff as I said, and last choice is firearms and quality tools. If I had millions to invest I may do something different but as long as my funds (so called liquid assets) stay under the six figure size its the real stuff, not paper that I buy. 

I am not demeaning anyone that wants to gamble with stocks and bonds etc only I am advising that they beware of the cheaters. After the melt down and then the government  bailing out, just handing over billions with no regulation (!) to  the very people* that thieved our money convinced me that its all worse than thievery those people are not only continuing  to rob us but we are paying them billions when they do. NO THANKS. For you investors that are making money beware my friends, I wish you the best and would like to see you take back the trillion dollar + booty that those freaks thieved from we, the taxpayers but the game is rigged. 

Yes there are a few of the thieves in jail, but not enough and they should be in general population if they aren't.

rb


----------



## miller

SPAM REMOVED

_*Quit spamming the forum, butthead.

~Oddball*_


----------



## miller

SPAM REMOVED

_*Quit spamming the forum, butthead.

~Oddball*_


----------



## editec

uscitizen said:


> I am doing ok I have gold in hand for I think it was $550/American Eagle. Which is more than bullion oz.


 

_Cool!_

I'm saving up all my gold to buy a stairway to heaven.

You?


----------



## spectrumc01

When the world economy collapses and anarchy reigns supreme do you propose to hurl your gold at the looters?  I would suggest buying guns and ammo.


----------



## Jos

First understand what money is
Nearly two hours of viewing, but knowledge is power


----------



## miller

spectrumc01 said:


> When the world economy collapses and anarchy reigns supreme do you propose to hurl your gold at the looters?  I would suggest buying guns and ammo.



Who are you going to shoot, tough guy?  Are you going to shoot the politicians?  The government has a military and they are very well equipped.  Did you notice that Qadaffi's boys gunned down a bunch of civilians?

The US military will shoot their own fathers and mothers if they are given the order.


----------



## RevBig

miller said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the world economy collapses and anarchy reigns supreme do you propose to hurl your gold at the looters?  I would suggest buying guns and ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you going to shoot, tough guy?  Are you going to shoot the politicians?  The government has a military and they are very well equipped.  Did you notice that Qadaffi's boys gunned down a bunch of civilians?
> 
> The US military will shoot their own fathers and mothers if they are given the order.
Click to expand...


I was in the US military and I would shoot my CO if given the order to harm my family. In fact the term and the action called fragging was used to control (ie eliminate) unruly fresh out of ROTC butter bar lueys, that gave unpopular orders. I feel its your DUTY to be armed and the better armed you are the better you are performing your duty as a patriot An armed population is the best defense against tyrants like Qadaffi. Do you think that those soldiers would arbitrarily shoot into protesters if they thought every one of them had a AR 15 or a AK 47 with a .45 or nine under their coats? Gold will always be worth something unless everyone is starving, then guns will be worth more than Gold and bread will be worth more than guns. Get used to the idea, because with Obama in office that time is coming.

ra


----------



## Douger

Long, long, term nobody ever loses in gold or silver but if you are over 40 keep a close watch on trends.
My only metal investments are in the metals required to get electricity(or batteries) to the alarm that monitors your gold and the appliances to store and cook your food.
The other stuff is in organic agriculture and alternative energy.

Various investments in ammunition manufacturers-military contractors can also be a good bet due to the nature of the never ending slaughter machine but I don't buy into that.
 It's a karma thang.
If you're a proud flag waver here's your best hunting ground.
http://www.defense.gov/contracts/


----------



## RevBig

spectrumc01 said:


> When the world economy collapses and anarchy reigns supreme do you propose to hurl your gold at the looters?  I would suggest buying guns and ammo.



I like your sig and agree with your comment! Man the working poor are tough and most of them are so morally superior to the thieves that run or did run corporations the CEOs that run the business they slave at would not make a pimple on their butt!!! (most or lets say many corporations are simply organized criminal activities! Where is freaking RICO when the real thieves steal billions from us the tax payers????) We need to take those narcs at the DEA and sick them on the CEOs that nearly destroyed this country! Then they would be doing something worthwhile instead of shooting granny 27 times ...oops the DEA had the wrong address! 

Everything is so crazy. The people that supposed to be watching out for us, Congress and the FBI somehow missed that we were being systematically thieved, but they sure well great for making laws that put a average citizen in jail for life for what??? Possessing a controlled substance? A controlled substance that our own CIA flew tons into central America and Mexico? It stinks. I am beginning to beleive the entire country, my USA is ROTTEN to the core, from the commander in chief or at least congress own down to the Justice system that locks up our citizens for less than an ounce of weed for years to right down to the local crooks, mayors and such. 

I have nearly zero faith in the things that used to be sacred. Only my faith has not changed, because God is truth IMO.

rb


----------



## Jos

> In the first part of the interview around the 7 minute mark is where he says the true price of gold is around $67,000 per ounce per dollars on the market.  It is what the true value of the dollar is. Around 9:15 of first video, he says he thinks silver will trade more than gold, due to it not being recycled.  He says silver is more scarce than gold because there is less of it than gold now.


Sherrie Questioning All: Gold to $57,000, Silver Even More? Interview of Adrian Douglas of GATA


----------



## miller

Tickling the buy stops again.  $1441 is where the buy stops will get triggered.  We're at $1438.50 right now.

The odds are so strong the buy stops will run the price well above $1441 that I'll sell my put leg in the morning if the price remains steady overnight.  I'll buy the put back at a $1440 strike or higher with the same or less premium.


----------



## miller

Douger said:


> Long, long, term nobody ever loses in gold or silver but if you are over 40 keep a close watch on trends.
> My only metal investments are in the metals required to get electricity(or batteries) to the alarm that monitors your gold and the appliances to store and cook your food.
> The other stuff is in organic agriculture and alternative energy.
> 
> Various investments in ammunition manufacturers-military contractors can also be a good bet due to the nature of the never ending slaughter machine but I don't buy into that.
> It's a karma thang.
> If you're a proud flag waver here's your best hunting ground.
> DefenseLink News: Contracts



Complete nonsense.  Or do you mean infinity?


----------



## RevBig

Ok my friends can you all offer some advice. I am in a bit of trouble. I am 57 and debt free. I own a modest home worth at most 140k to a 80k if I sold fast at rock bottom price today. I own acreage that I could sell quickly for 80K. I only have about 7k in checking and savings. We did not experience a real estate bubble here, the banks held steady and resisted temptation to make bad loans etc. Anyway I was thinking about selling the acreage that I am paying taxes on, they do moderately appreciate but as I said I am 57, its getting late, oh yeah I own two non profits and a church which break even, and give me a tiny stipend to live on. Ok what would you all do if you were in my place? Buy Gold, or something more risky? At 57 I am terrified of risk, and btw I am also suspicious of another crash where all of us could lose everything. 

rb


----------



## Willis

I think gold will maintain its place as the prices have become stable after some falling trend. But i think there is more rise in gold prices than that of fall.Those who has invested in gold would be very pleased on the stability factor of the gold market.


----------



## KissMy

Trump said he will re-negotiate the debt! That means he will destroy the US Dollar. Gold will make many new highs while he is in office & even after he is gone.


----------



## KissMy




----------



## pismoe

LITTLE I KNOW ABOUT Gold and Silver but the only reason to have a bit of Gold is simply to have some Gold and same for Silver a long with some  Beans .    I look at it as SURVIVAL Money and as a last resort .     I am not interested in taking profits .      A guy I know bought Gold in the early 2000's for less than 300 dollars an ounce and closer to 200 dollars an ounce .  He just hid it away and didn't sell even when it went to ABOUT 1800 dollars an ounce a few years back .      He also bought a large bag of some silver American old Silver coins .


----------



## Dick Foster

In my view gold holds it's value while the dollar depreciates so its not realy gold appreciating so much as the dollar deprecating. Currency inflation  is just another way of taxing the people but in a sneaky underhanded way. 
I have problems with silver however since the demanded for it decreased so much with the end of chemical photography which used so much of it. I can't think of any use for silver that was as large as photography.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

uscitizen said:


> I am doing ok I have gold in hand for I think it was $550/American Eagle.  Which is more than bullion oz.



Interesting that you have held it as long as you have. I had a bit over a pound that I bought in the 90’s between $250 and $300, but sold off all of it between 2010 and 2012. I have been buying for the last 3 years with an exit price target north of $3000.  Interesting note- The shiny metal has outperformed Buffett’s Berkshire Hathaway over the last 5 years.


----------



## KissMy

Trump refused to tackle the US’s spiraling national debt because he will not be in office by the time the situation is expected to reach a crisis point. Officials attempted to warn Trump during a meeting. However once the president realized the problem was only likely to become critical after he had completed a possible second term, Trump remarked *“Yeah, but I won’t be here!”
*
Multiple White House sources said when push came to shove, Mr Trump was reluctant to make significant savings in many areas.

Administration officials said he ordered the $716 billion military spending budget to be largely ring-fenced, while refusing to make cuts to expensive entitlements such as social security and Medicare because of their popularity with voters.

One former official said Trump would even make repeated and potentially disastrous calls for the treasury to print more money to tackle the national debt. “He’d just say, run the presses, run the presses,” the source said. “Sometimes it seemed like he was joking, and sometimes it didn’t.”


----------



## Picaro

Gold is doing great for me; I have most of my 'loose change' in Kg bars. Started buying in the early 1980's, and again major buys in the late 1990's. After hovering around baselines of $1,100-$1200 recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance, and I'm selling some to get a new truck and some nice stuff for the grandkids for Christmas. I've never regretted buying all I could afford to for going on 5 decades.


----------



## Picaro

KissMy said:


> Trump refused to tackle the US’s spiraling national debt because he will not be in office by the time the situation is expected to reach a crisis point. Officials attempted to warn Trump during a meeting. However once the president realized the problem was only likely to become critical after he had completed a possible second term, Trump remarked *“Yeah, but I won’t be here!”
> *
> Multiple White House sources said when push came to shove, Mr Trump was reluctant to make significant savings in many areas.
> 
> Administration officials said he ordered the $716 billion military spending budget to be largely ring-fenced, while refusing to make cuts to expensive entitlements such as social security and Medicare because of their popularity with voters.
> 
> One former official said Trump would even make repeated and potentially disastrous calls for the treasury to print more money to tackle the national debt. “He’d just say, run the presses, run the presses,” the source said. “Sometimes it seemed like he was joking, and sometimes it didn’t.”



You get more and more ridiculous with every post. lol every time you make these ridiculous claims the dollar gets stronger and stronger, and every central bank just keeps buying gold, gold, and more gold. They should be buying more palladium now, actually, which I'm looking into myself. They day traders can keep gambling away on stocks in companies they know nothing about, no problem; I enjoy reading how they all make 30% a month n stuff and never take losses.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Gold is doing great for me; I have most of my 'loose change' in Kg bars. Started buying in the early 1980's, and again major buys in the late 1990's. After hovering around baselines of $1,100-$1200 recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance, and I'm selling some to get a new truck and some nice stuff for the grandkids for Christmas. I've never regretted buying all I could afford to for going on 5 decades.



*recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance,*

$350 to $1500 is an 80% advance...……….?


----------



## Picaro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gold is doing great for me; I have most of my 'loose change' in Kg bars. Started buying in the early 1980's, and again major buys in the late 1990's. After hovering around baselines of $1,100-$1200 recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance, and I'm selling some to get a new truck and some nice stuff for the grandkids for Christmas. I've never regretted buying all I could afford to for going on 5 decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance,*
> 
> $350 to $1500 is an 80% advance...……….?
Click to expand...


$1,500 -$1,200 = $300; $300 /$350 = 85%, close to 80% estimate guessing. Need any more lessons in math? Reading comprehension?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gold is doing great for me; I have most of my 'loose change' in Kg bars. Started buying in the early 1980's, and again major buys in the late 1990's. After hovering around baselines of $1,100-$1200 recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance, and I'm selling some to get a new truck and some nice stuff for the grandkids for Christmas. I've never regretted buying all I could afford to for going on 5 decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance,*
> 
> $350 to $1500 is an 80% advance...……….?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $1,500 -$1,200 = $300; $300 /$350 = 85%, close to 80% estimate guessing. Need any more lessons in math? Reading comprehension?
Click to expand...


Why the fuck would you talk about this years gain in relation to purchases you made 15 plus years ago?
1200 > 1500 is a 25% gain.


----------



## Picaro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gold is doing great for me; I have most of my 'loose change' in Kg bars. Started buying in the early 1980's, and again major buys in the late 1990's. After hovering around baselines of $1,100-$1200 recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance, and I'm selling some to get a new truck and some nice stuff for the grandkids for Christmas. I've never regretted buying all I could afford to for going on 5 decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance,*
> 
> $350 to $1500 is an 80% advance...……….?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $1,500 -$1,200 = $300; $300 /$350 = 85%, close to 80% estimate guessing. Need any more lessons in math? Reading comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would you talk about this years gain in relation to purchases you made 15 plus years ago?
> 1200 > 1500 is a 25% gain.
Click to expand...


Because I never paid $1,200 an ounce for it, dumbass. Doesn't matter if I purchased it 15 hours ago or 15 years, it's about an 80% gain based on my purchase price, compared with the base line values cited, which already account for much of the inflation factors since my last new purchases. That's one of the reasons gold is used as a hedge. Whether or not $1,500 is a new rough baseline or not remains to be seen.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gold is doing great for me; I have most of my 'loose change' in Kg bars. Started buying in the early 1980's, and again major buys in the late 1990's. After hovering around baselines of $1,100-$1200 recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance, and I'm selling some to get a new truck and some nice stuff for the grandkids for Christmas. I've never regretted buying all I could afford to for going on 5 decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance,*
> 
> $350 to $1500 is an 80% advance...……….?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $1,500 -$1,200 = $300; $300 /$350 = 85%, close to 80% estimate guessing. Need any more lessons in math? Reading comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would you talk about this years gain in relation to purchases you made 15 plus years ago?
> 1200 > 1500 is a 25% gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I never paid $1,200 an ounce for it, dumbass. Doesn't matter if I purchased it 15 hours ago or 15 years, it's about an 80% gain based on my purchase price, compared with the base line values cited, which already account for much of the inflation factors since my last new purchases. That's one of the reasons gold is used as a hedge. Whether or not $1,500 is a new rough baseline or not remains to be seen.
Click to expand...


Real people say, "My gold went up 25% this year" only an idiot talks about their cost basis from 20 years ago 
and says, "Based on my purchase price, 20 years ago, I'm up 80% this year".

But based on previous experience, you always sound like an idiot when talking about markets. I should learn to ignore your idiocy.


----------



## Picaro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gold is doing great for me; I have most of my 'loose change' in Kg bars. Started buying in the early 1980's, and again major buys in the late 1990's. After hovering around baselines of $1,100-$1200 recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance, and I'm selling some to get a new truck and some nice stuff for the grandkids for Christmas. I've never regretted buying all I could afford to for going on 5 decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance,*
> 
> $350 to $1500 is an 80% advance...……….?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $1,500 -$1,200 = $300; $300 /$350 = 85%, close to 80% estimate guessing. Need any more lessons in math? Reading comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would you talk about this years gain in relation to purchases you made 15 plus years ago?
> 1200 > 1500 is a 25% gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I never paid $1,200 an ounce for it, dumbass. Doesn't matter if I purchased it 15 hours ago or 15 years, it's about an 80% gain based on my purchase price, compared with the base line values cited, which already account for much of the inflation factors since my last new purchases. That's one of the reasons gold is used as a hedge. Whether or not $1,500 is a new rough baseline or not remains to be seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real people say, "My gold went up 25% this year" only an idiot talks about their cost basis from 20 years ago
> and says, "Based on my purchase price, 20 years ago, I'm up 80% this year".
> 
> But based on previous experience, you always sound like an idiot when talking about markets. I should learn to ignore your idiocy.
Click to expand...


Don't worry too much about your lack of functioning frontal lobes, Todd; you're why the govt. Came up with Social Security, so you poor losers can still buy at least some of your meds and your family can tale care of you without letting you die in a park somewhere next winter.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance,*
> 
> $350 to $1500 is an 80% advance...……….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,500 -$1,200 = $300; $300 /$350 = 85%, close to 80% estimate guessing. Need any more lessons in math? Reading comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would you talk about this years gain in relation to purchases you made 15 plus years ago?
> 1200 > 1500 is a 25% gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I never paid $1,200 an ounce for it, dumbass. Doesn't matter if I purchased it 15 hours ago or 15 years, it's about an 80% gain based on my purchase price, compared with the base line values cited, which already account for much of the inflation factors since my last new purchases. That's one of the reasons gold is used as a hedge. Whether or not $1,500 is a new rough baseline or not remains to be seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real people say, "My gold went up 25% this year" only an idiot talks about their cost basis from 20 years ago
> and says, "Based on my purchase price, 20 years ago, I'm up 80% this year".
> 
> But based on previous experience, you always sound like an idiot when talking about markets. I should learn to ignore your idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry too much about your lack of functioning frontal lobes, Todd; you're why the govt. Came up with Social Security, so you poor losers can still buy at least some of your meds and your family can tale care of you without letting you die in a park somewhere next winter.
Click to expand...


Tell me again about negative interest bonds. Always a good one.


----------



## Picaro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> $1,500 -$1,200 = $300; $300 /$350 = 85%, close to 80% estimate guessing. Need any more lessons in math? Reading comprehension?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would you talk about this years gain in relation to purchases you made 15 plus years ago?
> 1200 > 1500 is a 25% gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I never paid $1,200 an ounce for it, dumbass. Doesn't matter if I purchased it 15 hours ago or 15 years, it's about an 80% gain based on my purchase price, compared with the base line values cited, which already account for much of the inflation factors since my last new purchases. That's one of the reasons gold is used as a hedge. Whether or not $1,500 is a new rough baseline or not remains to be seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real people say, "My gold went up 25% this year" only an idiot talks about their cost basis from 20 years ago
> and says, "Based on my purchase price, 20 years ago, I'm up 80% this year".
> 
> But based on previous experience, you always sound like an idiot when talking about markets. I should learn to ignore your idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry too much about your lack of functioning frontal lobes, Todd; you're why the govt. Came up with Social Security, so you poor losers can still buy at least some of your meds and your family can tale care of you without letting you die in a park somewhere next winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me again about negative interest bonds. Always a good one.
Click to expand...


You still don't get them, do you. lol


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would you talk about this years gain in relation to purchases you made 15 plus years ago?
> 1200 > 1500 is a 25% gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I never paid $1,200 an ounce for it, dumbass. Doesn't matter if I purchased it 15 hours ago or 15 years, it's about an 80% gain based on my purchase price, compared with the base line values cited, which already account for much of the inflation factors since my last new purchases. That's one of the reasons gold is used as a hedge. Whether or not $1,500 is a new rough baseline or not remains to be seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real people say, "My gold went up 25% this year" only an idiot talks about their cost basis from 20 years ago
> and says, "Based on my purchase price, 20 years ago, I'm up 80% this year".
> 
> But based on previous experience, you always sound like an idiot when talking about markets. I should learn to ignore your idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry too much about your lack of functioning frontal lobes, Todd; you're why the govt. Came up with Social Security, so you poor losers can still buy at least some of your meds and your family can tale care of you without letting you die in a park somewhere next winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me again about negative interest bonds. Always a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't get them, do you. lol
Click to expand...


I'm still laughing at your silly errors.


----------



## KissMy

Picaro said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump refused to tackle the US’s spiraling national debt because he will not be in office by the time the situation is expected to reach a crisis point. Officials attempted to warn Trump during a meeting. However once the president realized the problem was only likely to become critical after he had completed a possible second term, Trump remarked *“Yeah, but I won’t be here!”
> *
> Multiple White House sources said when push came to shove, Mr Trump was reluctant to make significant savings in many areas.
> 
> Administration officials said he ordered the $716 billion military spending budget to be largely ring-fenced, while refusing to make cuts to expensive entitlements such as social security and Medicare because of their popularity with voters.
> 
> One former official said Trump would even make repeated and potentially disastrous calls for the treasury to print more money to tackle the national debt. “He’d just say, run the presses, run the presses,” the source said. “Sometimes it seemed like he was joking, and sometimes it didn’t.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get more and more ridiculous with every post. lol every time you make these ridiculous claims the dollar gets stronger and stronger, and every central bank just keeps buying gold, gold, and more gold. They should be buying more palladium now, actually, which I'm looking into myself. They day traders can keep gambling away on stocks in companies they know nothing about, no problem; I enjoy reading how they all make 30% a month n stuff and never take losses.
Click to expand...


The dollar is not actually getting stronger except against other worthless fiat currencies. Prices are rising allover the place! Fed window is open for 6 more weeks. US dollars are getting printed, deficit & debt is exploding & lending multiples are increasing!


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gold is doing great for me; I have most of my 'loose change' in Kg bars. Started buying in the early 1980's, and again major buys in the late 1990's. After hovering around baselines of $1,100-$1200 recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance, and I'm selling some to get a new truck and some nice stuff for the grandkids for Christmas. I've never regretted buying all I could afford to for going on 5 decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance,*
> 
> $350 to $1500 is an 80% advance...……….?
Click to expand...


If your $350 investment takes 20 years to be worth $1,500, I calculate the annual compound increase at about 7.55%. Not a bad rate of return. Gold and silver have I some, just as insurance in case of financial disaster. I'll trade my Mercury Head dimes to the locals in return for hay for my sheep.


----------



## KissMy

In an awful farm economy thanks to trade tariff, a well used John Deere R4045 cost $435,000, 10 years ago I bought one for $59,000. Over that same time period the $1 McDouble at McDonalds, doubled to $2 today! But there is no inflation! Move along, nothing to see here!


----------



## Picaro

Pavel Svinchnik said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gold is doing great for me; I have most of my 'loose change' in Kg bars. Started buying in the early 1980's, and again major buys in the late 1990's. After hovering around baselines of $1,100-$1200 recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance, and I'm selling some to get a new truck and some nice stuff for the grandkids for Christmas. I've never regretted buying all I could afford to for going on 5 decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *recently it's gone up to around $1,500 or so, which on my average basis costs of around $350 an ounce is an 80% advance,*
> 
> $350 to $1500 is an 80% advance...……….?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your $350 investment takes 20 years to be worth $1,500, I calculate the annual compound increase at about 7.55%. Not a bad rate of return. Gold and silver have I some, just as insurance in case of financial disaster. I'll trade my Mercury Head dimes to the locals in return for hay for my sheep.
Click to expand...


The original has been rolled over several times in 20 years; since it was up over 80% on my basis costs I sold some off, bought some goodies, and have a reserve to repurchase the amount sold off later. It may still rise some more, in which case I might sell some more, but for now I'm happy.


----------



## Picaro

KissMy said:


> In an awful farm economy thanks to trade tariff, a well used John Deere R4045 cost $435,000, 10 years ago I bought one for $59,000. Over that same time period the $1 McDouble at McDonalds, doubled to $2 today! But there is no inflation! Move along, nothing to see here!



Infaltion has been about double what the govt reports as 'official'; the govt. has a large benefit from lying about it, true. I use 1972 dollars for my basis. A $2 McDouble is only about 8 or 9 cents in 1972 dollars, about half price comparatively, really.


----------



## fncceo

All it takes is a few ounces of lead to deprive you of your gold.


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik

Picaro said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an awful farm economy thanks to trade tariff, a well used John Deere R4045 cost $435,000, 10 years ago I bought one for $59,000. Over that same time period the $1 McDouble at McDonalds, doubled to $2 today! But there is no inflation! Move along, nothing to see here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infaltion has been about double what the govt reports as 'official'; the govt. has a large benefit from lying about it, true. I use 1972 dollars for my basis. A $2 McDouble is only about 8 or 9 cents in 1972 dollars, about half price comparatively, really.
Click to expand...


I use a 10-to-1 measure. When I was a boy, around 1960, a can of Coke was ten cents; now it's a dollar. A candy bar costing five cents back then is now fifty cents. A new starter home was around $18,000; now they're around $180,000 in my area. Gasoline was about 25 cents per gallon; now we pay around $2.50. I remember McDonald's hamburgers being ten cents while cheeseburgers cost twelve cents; not sure what they cost now, I haven't had one in years.

When I started working in the early 70's, $10,000 per year was a really good professional wage, where now you need $100,000.​
Some things have changed up or down. A basic family sedan was around $2,000 back then but now costs close to $30,000. Of course, back then we didn't have electric windows, air conditioning, air bags, radial tires, etc. And in the 1990's, a good computer cost $2,000 while now you can get one for $300-400.


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik

fncceo said:


> All it takes is a few ounces of lead to deprive you of your gold.



Good point. I have more lead than gold and silver.


----------



## Picaro

Pavel Svinchnik said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an awful farm economy thanks to trade tariff, a well used John Deere R4045 cost $435,000, 10 years ago I bought one for $59,000. Over that same time period the $1 McDouble at McDonalds, doubled to $2 today! But there is no inflation! Move along, nothing to see here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infaltion has been about double what the govt reports as 'official'; the govt. has a large benefit from lying about it, true. I use 1972 dollars for my basis. A $2 McDouble is only about 8 or 9 cents in 1972 dollars, about half price comparatively, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use a 10-to-1 measure. When I was a boy, around 1960, a can of Coke was ten cents; now it's a dollar. A candy bar costing five cents back then is now fifty cents. A new starter home was around $18,000; now they're around $180,000 in my area. Gasoline was about 25 cents per gallon; now we pay around $2.50. I remember McDonald's hamburgers being ten cents while cheeseburgers cost twelve cents; not sure what they cost now, I haven't had one in years.
> 
> When I started working in the early 70's, $10,000 per year was a really good professional wage, where now you need $100,000.​
> Some things have changed up or down. A basic family sedan was around $2,000 back then but now costs close to $30,000. Of course, back then we didn't have electric windows, air conditioning, air bags, radial tires, etc. And in the 1990's, a good computer cost $2,000 while now you can get one for $300-400.
Click to expand...


I use 1972 dollars because that was before the Oil Crisis and the food shortage , while still accounting for the Cold War inflation, i.e. Viet Nam inflation cycle. I divide current prices by roughly 25 to 30. a lot of stuff is a lot cheaper in adjusted dollars these days, but with wages far lower also it doesn't help the working poor any at all. But then, as always, it depended on where you lived; Texas was a lot cheaper than New York back then as well, for instance, and before the local prevailing wage rules began to be applied to government contracts, making Yankee wages at Convair, later General Dynamics, and other defense contractors, was extremely good pay, average $8 an hour, about four times the local rates for the same skills. You could get a decent garage apt. and make payments on a relatively new car on minimum wage and a 40 hour week when I was in high school and first years in college. You weren't rich, but you weren't anywhere near starving, either, if you were single.


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik

Picaro said:


> Pavel Svinchnik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an awful farm economy thanks to trade tariff, a well used John Deere R4045 cost $435,000, 10 years ago I bought one for $59,000. Over that same time period the $1 McDouble at McDonalds, doubled to $2 today! But there is no inflation! Move along, nothing to see here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infaltion has been about double what the govt reports as 'official'; the govt. has a large benefit from lying about it, true. I use 1972 dollars for my basis. A $2 McDouble is only about 8 or 9 cents in 1972 dollars, about half price comparatively, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use a 10-to-1 measure. When I was a boy, around 1960, a can of Coke was ten cents; now it's a dollar. A candy bar costing five cents back then is now fifty cents. A new starter home was around $18,000; now they're around $180,000 in my area. Gasoline was about 25 cents per gallon; now we pay around $2.50. I remember McDonald's hamburgers being ten cents while cheeseburgers cost twelve cents; not sure what they cost now, I haven't had one in years.
> 
> When I started working in the early 70's, $10,000 per year was a really good professional wage, where now you need $100,000.​
> Some things have changed up or down. A basic family sedan was around $2,000 back then but now costs close to $30,000. Of course, back then we didn't have electric windows, air conditioning, air bags, radial tires, etc. And in the 1990's, a good computer cost $2,000 while now you can get one for $300-400.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use 1972 dollars because that was before the Oil Crisis and the food shortage , while still accounting for the Cold War inflation, i.e. Viet Nam inflation cycle. I divide current prices by roughly 25 to 30. a lot of stuff is a lot cheaper in adjusted dollars these days, but with wages far lower also it doesn't help the working poor any at all. But then, as always, it depended on where you lived; Texas was a lot cheaper than New York back then as well, for instance, and before the local prevailing wage rules began to be applied to government contracts, making Yankee wages at Convair, later General Dynamics, and other defense contractors, was extremely good pay, average $8 an hour, about four times the local rates for the same skills. You could get a decent garage apt. and make payments on a relatively new car on minimum wage and a 40 hour week when I was in high school and first years in college. You weren't rich, but you weren't anywhere near starving, either, if you were single.
Click to expand...


I worked a lot of part-time, minimum-wage jobs when I was in college in the late 60's and early 70's. As I recall, the minimum wage back then was $1.25 per hour, but occasionally I got a job paying $1.50 per hour.


----------



## Picaro

Pavel Svinchnik said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pavel Svinchnik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an awful farm economy thanks to trade tariff, a well used John Deere R4045 cost $435,000, 10 years ago I bought one for $59,000. Over that same time period the $1 McDouble at McDonalds, doubled to $2 today! But there is no inflation! Move along, nothing to see here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infaltion has been about double what the govt reports as 'official'; the govt. has a large benefit from lying about it, true. I use 1972 dollars for my basis. A $2 McDouble is only about 8 or 9 cents in 1972 dollars, about half price comparatively, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use a 10-to-1 measure. When I was a boy, around 1960, a can of Coke was ten cents; now it's a dollar. A candy bar costing five cents back then is now fifty cents. A new starter home was around $18,000; now they're around $180,000 in my area. Gasoline was about 25 cents per gallon; now we pay around $2.50. I remember McDonald's hamburgers being ten cents while cheeseburgers cost twelve cents; not sure what they cost now, I haven't had one in years.
> 
> When I started working in the early 70's, $10,000 per year was a really good professional wage, where now you need $100,000.​
> Some things have changed up or down. A basic family sedan was around $2,000 back then but now costs close to $30,000. Of course, back then we didn't have electric windows, air conditioning, air bags, radial tires, etc. And in the 1990's, a good computer cost $2,000 while now you can get one for $300-400.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use 1972 dollars because that was before the Oil Crisis and the food shortage , while still accounting for the Cold War inflation, i.e. Viet Nam inflation cycle. I divide current prices by roughly 25 to 30. a lot of stuff is a lot cheaper in adjusted dollars these days, but with wages far lower also it doesn't help the working poor any at all. But then, as always, it depended on where you lived; Texas was a lot cheaper than New York back then as well, for instance, and before the local prevailing wage rules began to be applied to government contracts, making Yankee wages at Convair, later General Dynamics, and other defense contractors, was extremely good pay, average $8 an hour, about four times the local rates for the same skills. You could get a decent garage apt. and make payments on a relatively new car on minimum wage and a 40 hour week when I was in high school and first years in college. You weren't rich, but you weren't anywhere near starving, either, if you were single.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked a lot of part-time, minimum-wage jobs when I was in college in the late 60's and early 70's. As I recall, the minimum wage back then was $1.25 per hour, but occasionally I got a job paying $1.50 per hour.
Click to expand...


I worked part time nights on the gate at a drive-in movie, and afternoons and Sat.-Sun. part time as a sacker at a Skaggs-Albertson's in a realtively affluent neighbhood. They tipped sack boys in those days, usually pretty well too, on top of minimum wage. Plenty of decent jobs for teenagers back then, with a population about half of today's and no criminal illegal alien swarms. If you wanted to work in a machine shop or construction you could pull down $2-$3 an hour, but I made more than that with the tips at the grocery store and without getting dirty or working hard.


----------



## KissMy

To fix it's Repo problem, the Fed will now but Treasury bills, but says don't call it QE. LOL!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> To fix it's Repo problem, the Fed will now but Treasury bills, but says don't call it QE. LOL!!!



Only because expanding the balance sheet doesn't automatically mean QE.


----------



## the other mike

It's always interesting looking back 10 years.....I think one of the contradictions of capitalism  is the contradiction of capital itself. Using money to make more money can only ever steal its worth from the labor that went into it. Either what is currently happening where workers are not paid what they are worth or where workers are paid what their worth but a need for profit generates inflation through rising prices effectively still stealing value from the worker, merely doing it after the fact by devaluing the money through price increases. This contradiction can only lead to two outcomes -. a money funnel to the rich, or massive inflation where confidence is eventually lost in the currency itself. Huge boondoggles like healthcare and military/security spending are an x factor of course.

Pushing $23 trillion
*https://www.usdebtclock.org/*

It can't make sense for such a small group of individuals
to keep so much while leaving the rest of us by and large in debt.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Angelo said:


> It's always interesting looking back 10 years.....I think one of the contradictions of capitalism  is the contradiction of capital itself. Using money to make more money can only ever steal its worth from the labor that went into it. Either what is currently happening where workers are not paid what they are worth or where workers are paid what their worth but a need for profit generates inflation through rising prices effectively still stealing value from the worker, merely doing it after the fact by devaluing the money through price increases. This contradiction can only lead to two outcomes -. a money funnel to the rich, or massive inflation where confidence is eventually lost in the currency itself. Huge boondoggles like healthcare and military/security spending are an x factor of course.
> 
> Pushing $23 trillion
> *https://www.usdebtclock.org/*
> 
> It can't make sense for such a small group of individuals
> to keep so much while leaving the rest of us by and large in debt.



* Using money to make more money can only ever steal its worth from the labor that went into it. *

Liar.


----------



## KissMy

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To fix it's Repo problem, the Fed will now but Treasury bills, but says don't call it QE. LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only because expanding the balance sheet doesn't automatically mean QE.
Click to expand...


Trump increased total US dollars by 20% during a "good economy"!!! That is a huge quantity.of M1 money supply! Prosperity from a printing press is theft from workers & savers.

Clinton created a surplus, slashed total US dollars and quantity.of M1 money supply!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To fix it's Repo problem, the Fed will now but Treasury bills, but says don't call it QE. LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only because expanding the balance sheet doesn't automatically mean QE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He increased total US dollars by 20% during a "good economy"!!! That is a huge quantity.of M1 money supply! Prosperity from a printing press = unsustainable disaster.
> 
> Clinton cut spending, raised taxes, created a surplus, slashed total US dollars and quantity.of M1 money supply!
Click to expand...


*He increased total US dollars by 20% during a "good economy"!!! *

Who? When?

Post your evidence.

*slashed total US dollars and quantity.of M1 money supply!*





M1 Money Stock | FRED | St. Louis Fed


$1.03 trillion to $1.096 trillion. That's not a decrease.​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To fix it's Repo problem, the Fed will now but Treasury bills, but says don't call it QE. LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only because expanding the balance sheet doesn't automatically mean QE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump increased total US dollars by 20% during a "good economy"!!! That is a huge quantity.of M1 money supply! Prosperity from a printing press is theft from workers & savers.
> 
> Clinton created a surplus, slashed total US dollars and quantity.of M1 money supply!
Click to expand...


*Prosperity from a printing press = unsustainable disaster.*

I agree, Obama was pretty awful.


----------



## Picaro

We already have two great historical examples of what trading a producing economy for a rentier economy, the Dutch and the English, lead to. At least some of Trump's policies try to reverse that slide downward, but not all and not nearly enough.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To fix it's Repo problem, the Fed will now but Treasury bills, but says don't call it QE. LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only because expanding the balance sheet doesn't automatically mean QE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump increased total US dollars by 20% during a "good economy"!!! That is a huge quantity.of M1 money supply! Prosperity from a printing press is theft from workers & savers.
> 
> Clinton created a surplus, slashed total US dollars and quantity.of M1 money supply!
Click to expand...


Still looking for your evidence? DURR!


----------

